# Vario



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Just received my new Vario in the post today.

This thing rocks!

Just felt like sharing that with you all....


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

A noticeable step up from entry level burr grinders.

What did you have before?


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Cheers Glenn, just sold my MC2..also great

Was concerned about the negative press regarding Vario (build quality/distro/clumping etc).

Have to say, the build quality is far better than expected.

The grind is fluffy and beautiful - so they must have worked hard to remedy all that

Would recommend this grinder to anyone considering buying one for their home (and i'm really fussy about build quality!)

Even the wife loves it!


----------



## suferick (Jul 19, 2011)

that last point is the most telling - it doesn't dominate the kitchen like some grinders I've seen. Combined with WDT it gives me a superb grind time after time


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

I have owned the Vario and its a great grinder. I would recommend it to anyone and I would not rule out having it again in the future. You made a good choice.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Interesting, given how much of its cost must be build and features, I wouldn't have thought a vario was any more consistent than the mc2

Did you buy it for the convenience of changing grinds?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I had an entry level Ascaso iMini similar to an MC2, the vario has a much better grind quality than the entry level grinders that you really can taste side by side.

The price difference inst just build quality, they are better grinders.

Congrats on the purchase, I love mine too.


----------



## alisingh (Dec 31, 2012)

That's interesting to hear - I was considering the Vario, but was put off by the review on Bella Barista, which seemed to indicate that the Eureka Mignon produced a better cup of coffee. Maybe I'll have to add it to my shortlist again! Maybe I should just toss a few coins to make a decision.


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

After putting approx 1kg through it this morning (and bouncing off the walls), I can vouch that the Vario grinds consistently better than my MC2.

Shrink - MC2 is a consistent grinder, but the grind quality is noticeably better on the Vario, and the grind retention is also very low.

Positives so far:-

1) Very fluffy grinds with no clumping (yet)

2) Retention is very low - measuring about 0.25g per 18g

3) Dosing accurate right into the Portafilter - no spraying (yet)

4) Very quiet

5) Quite small and attractive

6) Casing is solid/metal not at all plasticky (if anyone is worried)

Negatives

1) Portafilter holder needs some work in my opinion (bit cheap)

2) Some sort of weighing system would be beneficial (not like the W model though)

After weighing up many options - for me, its the perfect home grinder


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

alisingh said:


> That's interesting to hear - I was considering the Vario, but was put off by the review on Bella Barista, which seemed to indicate that the Eureka Mignon produced a better cup of coffee. Maybe I'll have to add it to my shortlist again! Maybe I should just toss a few coins to make a decision.


Yeah, I think the Eureka is probably quite nice also









I think everyone is going to have different opinions on what they prefer.

I don't think there is one grinder that is perfect (even the titan grinders have retention issues for home use).

I had a budget of £800, but I just felt that the Vario was the best fit for me (price/grind quality/practicality).

I'd love a Mazzer Super Jolly, K10 or an Anfim Super Caimano, but they ain't perfect either!


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

I don't personally find grind retention much of an issue on the k10, just put a few grams through.

Though I think the versalab doesn't really have any grind retention issues at all.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

My experience with Baratza (I can only go by my Maestro) is the timer knob on the side falls off during grinding quite often , the whole thing feels plasticy. The grind is superb for brewed coffee but I wouldnt see it lasting too many years


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

RisingPower said:


> I don't personally find grind retention much of an issue on the k10, just put a few grams through.
> 
> Though I think the versalab doesn't really have any grind retention issues at all.


So close to getting a titan...wife would have divorced me though


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> My experience with Baratza (I can only go by my Maestro) is the timer knob on the side falls off during grinding quite often , the whole thing feels plasticy. The grind is superb for brewed coffee but I wouldnt see it lasting too many years


True, the build quality isn't Mazzer, but i'd take the Vario over a Mini at home

I'd have a Mazzer in my coffee shop


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

My first Vario, after two weeks both the slide adjustment levers started to move up and down at an alarming rate when grinding. I sent it back to the importer who told me there was nothing wrong with it. I then asked them to view the dvd I had enclosed in the box and they sent me a new one. I simply could not imagine this grinder being able to take any sort of heavy work, not see it lasting an decent length of time. After all, plastic is plastic!


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> My first Vario, after two weeks both the slide adjustment levers started to move up and down at an alarming rate when grinding. I sent it back to the importer who told me there was nothing wrong with it. I then asked them to view the dvd I had enclosed in the box and they sent me a new one. I simply could not imagine this grinder being able to take any sort of heavy work, not see it lasting an decent length of time. After all, plastic is plastic!


jeez! i've heard they've sorted all the niggles out in the V2 (guess time will tell).

can I ask what you upgraded to?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I've had my vario about a month now and not had any issues, so think they are worked out. I don't adjust it though, its dialled into the Londinium and I hand grind for the chemex.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

aphelion, the faults were in a mark one. They gave me a mark two that I sold to a friend. I think that all the hype that surrounded the launch of the Vario kind of spoilt it a little. I had a Malkonig K30 prior to the VArio which was great but overkill in a domestic setting. I bought a Eureka Mignon based on the opinion of someone I knew who tests prototype machines for manufacturers, who stated that for the cost of the machine, there was nothing else to match it. I appreciate of course that that is his opinion, however, he was paid to compare 4 grinders so I felt that he had no axe to grind. He asked me to imagine the state of my VArio in 20 years time, when both a Mazzer and a Mignon would still be going strong.

The trouble in life, is when you ask for an opinion, thats what you get! All people are really going to tell you is what they have and why it is better than the next one. I drink mainly milk based drinks which lets me get away with murder, so when people talk about the taste in the cup etc, I wonder what they are taking about,

I am sure that a Mignon, Vario or Macap will produce excellent shots.......at the end of the day, whether you think you can, or whether you think you cannot, you are probably right anyway!


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

cheers dfk41..

hopefully it'll last me a couple of years anyway


----------



## origmarm (Mar 7, 2012)

Just to add re the Vario, I had some issues with mine (unsure of the version) after a while and Mahlkonig took it back and replaced the belt and cog assembly with a new upgraded version. I'm told this is what comes stock in the newer models. Overall I thought it was a good grinder and their service was excellent. It was out of warranty though so cost me £150ish. It appears that La Spaziale do their work in the UK.

I also use the Mignon now but it's personal preference. I struggle to justify it vs the Vario. I bought it while the Vario was being repaired and just liked it more. You would struggle to find a heavier grinder than the Mignon for the size.

Out of interest dfk41 was your friend the chap who did the review for Bella Barista?


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

I've had mine for a couple of months with absolutely no complaints (although it would be hard to complain about something that cost me £40 at 6 months old). Only time I've had issues is when grinding Monsoon Malabar from Rave which sprayed grinds all over the kitchen (maybe less dense because of how it's processed??) but otherwise distribution and grind consistency have been great.


----------



## Macoffee (Oct 23, 2012)

Any owners using the steel burrs with their varios? I hope to buy one in the next few months and as I don't make espresso I'm going to order on with the steel burrs for brewed coffee. Apparently the steel burrs are fantastic for brewed but wondered if anyone here had used them?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Origmarm, it is indeed the same chap. He does all the BB reviews, as well as prototype testing for a wide range of manufacturers. I gather there is a new Rocket with him at the mo.


----------



## origmarm (Mar 7, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> Origmarm, it is indeed the same chap. He does all the BB reviews, as well as prototype testing for a wide range of manufacturers. I gather there is a new Rocket with him at the mo.


Sounds like a good guy to know! Love the Rocket machines but unfortunately the budget nowadays goes on small people


----------



## SweeneyTodd (Jan 4, 2013)

Just taken delivery of a new Vario myself (yesterday).

Not enough experience with it yet to form a definitive opinion (is that a contradiction in terms?).

Expecting a major improvement of my old entry-level Dualit burr although good espresso not aided by current (embarrasing) espresso machine. Planning to order a Fracino Cherub (with the latest mods) next month.


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

SweeneyTodd said:


> Just taken delivery of a new Vario myself (yesterday).
> 
> Not enough experience with it yet to form a definitive opinion (is that a contradiction in terms?).
> 
> Expecting a major improvement of my old entry-level Dualit burr although good espresso not aided by current (embarrasing) espresso machine. Planning to order a Fracino Cherub (with the latest mods) next month.


Very nice!

Thats the setup i'm after too.. just have to wait a few more months for my cherub unfortunately.

Loving my Vario though, you should notice quite an improvement from the Dualit


----------

